# رأيكم في هذا التصميم



## Account Lover (29 فبراير 2012)

*السّلام عليكم

هذا تصميم لما يدور في ذهني

ما رأيكم







مساحة الأرض كاملة 262

نحتاج فقط إلى ترك شارع امامي للواجهة بطول 3 متر و بالتالي 37.95 متر هي الامتار المطلوبة منا و يصبح صافي المنزل على ذلك 224 متر تقريباً .

ما رأيكم في توزيع الغرف و الممرات الموجودة خارج المنزل للتهوية .

ايضاً ما رايكم بمساحة السلم؟

جزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## Account Lover (1 مارس 2012)

هذا رسم تقريبي آخر


----------



## Account Lover (1 مارس 2012)

هذا تصميم آخر للمنزل






ما رأيكم؟


----------



## Account Lover (1 مارس 2012)

و هذا تصميم آخر


----------



## محمد عوض قوى المنا (1 مارس 2012)

والله تصميم 100%


----------



## Arch domdom (7 مارس 2012)

تصميم متقن بس كانو الفراغات مساحاتها كبيرة


----------



## Account Lover (11 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيكم

ما رأيكم في هذا التصميم الجديد لنفس المساحة :






هل يمكن عمل الطرقه الموضحة على الرسم البياني بين الغرف بهذا الشكل الدائري؟

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## mazen khanfer (15 مارس 2012)

اخي الكريم واضح انك لست معماريا 
المخطط يحتاج الى تعديل كبير - مساحات كبيرة ضائعة - الحركة بين الغرف غير سليمة - الحوائط المائلة ليس لها داعي فبالامكان عملها بزوايا مقبولة حتى لا يؤثر ذلك على الفرش والمظهر المعماري- لو تسلمه لمهندس معماري وتوضح له طلبك بكون افضل
وشكرا


----------



## مهندسة الدبيلة (15 مارس 2012)

*رد*

_*روووووووووووووووووووعة ربي يبارك عليك*_


----------

